

Why the higher-end iPad model will be called iPad Pro - tomica
http://www.displayblog.com/2011/07/06/why-the-higher-end-ipad-model-will-be-called-ipad-pro/

======
tomica
(even John Gruber linked to this, so it must be important ;)

    
    
      This new high-end model will be called iPad Pro, 
      not iPad 2 Plus. Why? Well, first Apple isn’t 
      Samsung. The com­pany doesn’t add pre­fixes and 
      suf­fixes except for ‘i’ and ‘Pro’.
    

is everyone who covers AAPL required to check his brain at the door?

nano? classic? shuffle? touch? air? mini? x? ...?

~~~
adolph
Don't forget S and Classic.

~~~
mrpollo
or the G models

